# Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der Nachfragen zur Schnurclipalternative aus diesem Thread: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256850

Habe ich mir gedacht - dass ich meine Erklärungen für Jedermann am besten mit Bildern erkläre.

Was ist der Vorteil anstelle des festen Clips an der Spule? Je nach Spule kann der Clip einen Grat haben, der die Schnur auf kurz oder lang beschädigen kann. Weiterhin handelt es sich bei Feedergum um eine Gummischnur, die dehnbar ist. Gerade beim Werfen von schweren Körbchen >100Gr und auf extreme Distanzen kann das Gum helfen, den Schockmoment beim Abbremsen etwas zu mindern.

*Was man für braucht:*

Ein Stück Feedergum - das in etwa etwas kleiner als der doppelte Spulendurchmesser ist. Später mehr dazu!

Das Feedergumstück wird dann wie folgt geknotet:

http://*ih.us/a/img839/5213/20130125202559.jpg

Ich habe zur besseren Darstellung einen gelben Haushaltsgummi verwendet, der nat. mehr Dehnung als Feedergum hat.

Die Schlaufe wird - nach ermitteln der Wurfdistanz (das kann direkt nach dem Auswerfen sein, oder bereits auf der Wiese abgemessen) einmal über die Spule gezogen. Am besten so, dass die Lasche erstmal genau auf der anderen Seite des Clips ist.

http://*ih.us/a/img707/2117/20130125202635.jpg

Dann zwirbelt man den Gummi noch einmal, sodass die Lasche nun auf Höhe des Clips liegt.

http://*ih.us/a/img22/4346/20130125202807.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img210/5780/20130125203035.jpg


Damit die Schnur beim Werfen sauber abläuft, schiebt man den Gummi bis ganz runter an die Kante und schlauft schließlich den Feedergum, kurz über der Lasche, in den Clip ein.

http://*ih.us/a/img7/3507/20130125202914.jpg

Fertig ist die ganze Geschichte!

Hat man nun einen starken Fisch an der Feeder, der Schnur abzieht - löst man schnell durch ziehen der Lasche das Feedergum aus dem Clip und der Fisch kann abziehen.

Damit man nachher wieder die Entfernung findet, empfehle ich die Schnur mit einem marker (Edding 950) vorher zu makieren.

Nach dem Versorgen des Fanges, wirf man wieder aus, kurbelt bis zur Makierung und stülpt den Feedergum wie dargestellt wieder auf die Spule.

Das ganze dauert - wenn es man es ein paar mal gemacht hat - sehr sehr kurz, ist aber effektiv und Schnurschonend.

Gruß
Fr33


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Schöne Anleitung, aber was ich nie verstanden habe ist die Schnurmarkierung mit dem Edding: Sieht die Schnur nach 20x Fischen nicht aus wie ein Zebra? 

Ich hoffe auf Erleuchtung.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Servus,

nicht wirklich... diese Schnurmarker sind eine Art Fett-Farbstift. Nach und nach trocknet der Stift auf der Schnur ein und nutzt sich ab. Kann sein, dass man in 5 Std. Angeln bis zu 2 mal die Markierung nachmalen muss.

Im Zweifelsfall nimmt man nen Lappen und Wasser und rubbelt den Kram weg


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Hallo Fr33,

tolle beschreibung #6

frage: 
was passiert wenn ich im zweiten wurf mehr kraft reinsetze?
...rutscht dann nicht die schnur unter dem gummi durch, so das der korb viel viel weiter rausfliegen kann oder hält das gespannte gummi die schnur soooooo fest? |kopfkrat

gruss
ulli #h


----------



## nostradamus (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Hallo,

ich wende das System bereits seit Jahren an und bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

Frage
wenn man gescheit wirft, so hält es. Falls man allerdings mit der Kraft übertreibt hält es natürlich nicht! 

Nosta


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Hallo Ulli,

ne da musst dir keine Sorgen machen. Durch dieses 2 mal über die Spule ziehen hast du genügend Druck, sodass der Gummi nicht über die Spule rutschen kann.

Ich werfe mit genau der selben Methode bis zu 180Gr Futterkörbe + Futter raus. Was da an Wucht zusammen kommt.... und ich habe keine Probleme.

Allerdings sollte man den Wurfstil anpassen wenn man mit Clip, bzw. Feedergum Clip fischt....

nach dem Auswerfen wird die Rute etwas nach hinten genommen und man federt den Korb bisi ab, indem man mit der Rute nachgibt.

Sieht dann so aus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8eEbM0I_qY

Ab Minute 6:25 kann man den Wurfstil sehen....


----------



## Thairo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Hi,

welchen Knoten verwendet ihr? Egal ob ich Schlaufenknoten, normalen knoten, doppelten Knoten mache, er zieht sich unter druck immer wieder raus. Habe mir heute extra dafür Feedergum (Browning Special Pure Latex elastic 10/1,4) geholt um dies zu testen und nun sowas.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Doppelachtknoten....musst richtig zu ziehen (Anfeuchten). Wenns gar nicht anders geht - tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf... ^^


----------



## Gohann (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Super erklärt und mit den Bildern für jedermann gut nachzubauen!#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Na endlich mal eine vernünftige erklärung des Feedergums. ich hatte bisher immer mit einem stück alten Fahrradschlauch gestoppt. Das hier gefällt mir aber viel besser. Und endlich verstehe ich es auch , weil mir immer nur gesagt wurde , musst du mit feedergum stoppen , aber keiner so genau wusste wie?. Riesendank vom Riesenangler.#6


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte und es für jedermann nun anschaulich ist


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Gestern das erste mal so ausprobiert.  Funzt super.


----------



## Toto1980 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Alternative zum Schnurclip - Der Feedergum Clip*

Nach zwei Jahren und zehn Monaten


 btw. sehe die Bilder nicht...gibt es die noch??


----------

